# Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SpeedBooster (WMP54GS) Support?!



## smiiley011 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a Asrock computer with a Windows XP Operating System and I am currently trying to install the Linksys Wireless-G PCI Adapter with SpeedBooster, but in my Device Manager it has a yellow exclamation point by it.

The first I did was:
1. Installed the disk
2. Placed the Adapter in my available PCI with the antenna sticking out
3. Turned back on computer
4. Waited for Hardware Update Box to pop up
5. Right clicked on "Network Controller" (it had a yellow exlamation point by it)
6. Clicked "Update Driver"
7. Found Linksys Wireless-G PCI... 
8. Went back into "Device Manager"
9. Found that there was yellow exlamation point by the Linksys Wireless-G PCI...
10. Went back to Update Driver, repeated steps 7 and 8.
11. Box came up saying something about a "Code 10"
12. After this I uninstalled the driver and software and repeated the installation steps again, but it still came up as "Code 10"

Can someone please tell me what could be wrong and how I can go about fixing it? :sigh:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

You may try to download your driver here  or from this link to fix Code 10 error.


----------

